# And the rebuild begins...



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

My trailer project is a 1977 Road Ranger by Kit and is a 5th wheel. The refrig, bath tube/shower, bathroom door, glass fuses and the 120vac breaker box, are removed and gone.
New breaker box is installed as is the new ato fuse holder.
The recepticle outlet for the refrig is gone for now, but a new outlet was installed in a convenient location. Trying to make the exterior lites work properly is a interesting challenge. The trailer must be inspected for new registration. The previous owner made a few poor connections, but easily repaired. The truck power circuit will be controlled with a 40 amp breaker and relay. Relay will be controlled with a special switch. The trailer has more wood rot than originally noticed. Oh well just a bit more work, money, and energy. The temps here in Idaho were up to 31 degrees F, but no wind. I am now thinking the roof must be replaced with the trusses/rafters. Maybe even a new 24 X 36 fixed skylite.
Getting cold now. Frank


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i reworked a 1969 12' TT, don't remember the brand, big project but well worth it.
some pictures of the progress would be cool if you have the time.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like a fun project. A build progress thread with some pics would be great for us all to see, and maybe it will motivate us to!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it will definitely be fun to watch "someone else" work on "their" expansive project and to view "their" progress and be impressed with "their" know-how.

I prefer minor projects that can be done over a day or two at the most and lots of beer and TV time in between and with plenty internet time to view "their" progress.

I hope Frank-ID gets real good at posting pictures for all of us to see. I am really looking forward to some inspiration. I hope we all realize this is a long term labor of love.

Best of luck to you on your project, Frank!!!


----------

